# Retired MSP Sergeant/Police Chief's Son Dies



## j809

*This was Chief Al Shaw's son, retired MSP Sgt and Massasoit PD Chief. May he rest in peace, our prayers are with you Chief.*

Sailor killed in N.C. accident had 11 years of service

By DARREN FREEMAN, The Virginian-Pilot
© July 23, 2005 | Last updated 10:34 PM Jul. 22

The Navy on Friday identified the sailor killed Wednesday in a traffic accident at Blackwater USA's compound in Moyock as Gunner's Mate 1st Class Scott Shaw.

Click here Shaw, 29, died when his Jeep rolled over after he and Structural Mechanic 3rd Class Alejandro Delapena, 23, completed training at Blackwater, according to a Navy statement.

Delapena was treated at Chesapeake General Hospital and released Wednesday evening.

The Navy and the Camden County Sheriff's Office are investigating the cause of the accident.

Shaw was driving his own Jeep when it rolled over in the single-vehicle wreck, said Paul Behrends, a Blackwater spokesman.

"It was just an accident," Behrends said. "It's a terrible tragedy."

Shaw, along with Delapena, served as a Navy diver assigned to Naval Special Warfare Group Two Logistics and Support Unit. At Blackwater, they were training in basic combat skills, which covered support in equipment, firearms, fire, forces protection and evasive driving.

Shaw, who served 11 years in the Navy, was originally from Norwood, Mass., and graduated from Bourne High School in Bourne, Mass. He enlisted in the Navy and attended recruit training shortly after graduation.

After serving aboard the frigate Carr, *he joined Naval Special Warfare Group Two as a diving technician and SEAL support operator.*

His awards and decorations include the Navy and Marine Corps Achievement Medal, Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Global War on Terrorism Medal, Sea Service Deployment Ribbon, Navy Battle "E" and Meritorious Unit Commendation.

Shaw is survived by his wife and three children


----------



## motivated

REST IN PEACE


----------



## kwflatbed

Prayers for the family.


----------



## frapmpd24

God Bless and Rest in Peace.


----------



## mpd61

Chief Shaw was justifiably proud of Scott. We are very sad here for his loss. His son Kevin is on the job in Fairfax County near D.C.
[-o&lt;


----------



## Mommydora

Chief Shaw,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
 <o></o>
I don't even know how to begin this reply, nor do I know if you will ever read it. I guess I just wanted you to know that having met your son so many years ago, really changed my life in ways that I wouldn't know until after his very untimely death. <o></o>
 <o></o>
I met Scott while we were assigned to Logsu back in Nov 2002. I didn't see him again until 6 months later, but he had already left an impression on me after that 30 minute encounter. He was soooo nice, and funny, I couldn't stop laughing. We became fast friends after our second meeting in May 2003. I found out about his children and he taught me something about what it takes to be a good parent (which has come in handy now that I have two of my own). Mr. Shaw, Scott was the kindest person I have ever had the pleasure of knowing. He treated me with the utmost respect and never once did he break the friendship trust, even though I am sure I gave him plenty of reasons to. <o></o>
 <o></o>
I left for deployment in July 2005, and I left with anger in my heart Mr. Shaw. I was upset with Scott for stupid reasons that don't need to be rehashed, but before I left, I was standing outside the dive locker about to knock to let him know I was leaving for AFG, to say good bye and that I would be in touch, but I changed my mind, I even remember shaking my head and saying "No... I'll send him an email later". I never got the chance to send that email, Scott passed away not even 6 days later. I have carried that weight for almost 6 years now. <o></o>
 <o></o>
I guess what I'm really doing here with this post is I'm trying to get some closure. I cared very deeply for your son Mr. Shaw, and I was never able to say good-bye. He was the best friend a person could ever hope for, he was the greatest dad in the world, and he is still greatly missed. I created an "In Memory" profile at www.togetherweserved.com that I would like to relinquish to either you or his brother, as I don't feel like I can do his memory justice since he was only in my life for 3 years, and I would not know how to pass this token on to his children so that they can have some answers as to who their father was. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Mr. Shaw, thank-you for raising such a wonderful person, he touched more lives than you will ever know, and his memory lives on.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Good-bye Scott, thanks for being you.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

REst IN peace warrior


----------



## cc3915

Rest in Peace


----------



## USAF286

RIP


----------



## Guest

RIP and thank you for your service.


----------



## CJIS

RIP Sir.


----------



## Guest

RIP GM1 Scott Shaw


----------



## ShmitDiesel

RIP Sir, Thank you for your service.


----------

